# How much *should* my 20 month old weigh?



## Topkat08

Hi,

Not sure if this is the right pace to post, if not feel o move me   

I went to get my 20 month old weighed this morning but he wouldnt sit very still in the chair so we couldnt get an accurate reading so i have been asked to take him back in a couple of weeks to try again. 

I weighed him when we got home on my bathroom scales and the reading i got was 38.6lbs (he's a big boy lol) but well in proportion. I also took his height and he stands 91cm tall. 
He's always followed the 91st centile line up until about July  (13 months old) when he strated creeping towards the 98th when i last had him weighed 6 motnhs ago. Also the last time his length was taken he was (the day before his first birthday) he was 81.6cm

so my question is... how much should he weigh for his age/ height? 

Many thanks
TK x


----------



## nichub

hi topkat, obviously all children are different, but as a rough guide a 20 month old should weight about 12kgs. 38lbs works out to be about 17kgs but you say he is a big lad anyway. Health visitors will always use kgs rather than lbs now so if you have a look in your sons little red book you can prob work out if he is still on the same centile, healthy children will usually follow the same centile, hope this helps

Nic


----------

